#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What artificial Intelligence startups have been acquired by google and why?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Artificial Intelligence become an essential part of every tech companies.Big companies are heavily increasing their resources into acquiring AI startups.
Google also leading the charge to buy AI startups.


Can you guys tell me what are the AI startups have been acquired by Google and why?

----------

